# Teaching in Dubai



## ellie (Aug 1, 2008)

I am looking to move to Dubai during the next Summer holidays (July 2009) and currently teach A level English. Any advice on when to apply / what schools are in good areas / working conditions in Dubai would be appreciated. I'm excited but finding very mixed information from my searches so far!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

There is a sticky on the forum (see top of the page) about schools in the UAE and their contact details. Might be worth trawling through all the posts, selecting a few at random from those teaching the UK curriculum and then contacting them directly! Dubai Explorer also contains some info about schools in the UAE, so that might be a good starting place as well.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I suggest that you start online applications in late November/December. You should start those applications knowing that you'll attend a job fair in January or February-letting these potential employers know in your application where you'll be/that you'll be at such and such job fair/etc. Best schools to work for teaching ENC? Dubai College has been a long-time fave, as is Jumeirah College. There are many decent schools out there, so don't limit yourself to just these two when applying.


----------

